# What do you think of this light? 6 x T5HO



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

What do you guys think about this light?
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...escent-aquarium-light-fixture-39wx6/594685113

It seems unbranded and I'm not sure if it will overheat or not. I'm considering this fixture for a 90P tank (50gallons). They come in 4 x 39w or 6 x 39w. I'll be running pressurized co2.

I'm looking for input on risks of buying an unbranded fixture, also wondering which way I should steer - 4 x 39w or 6 x 39w.

Thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

looks like typical Ebay lights, similar to the ones that Odyssea makes. The light seems to have individual reflectors, so the fixture can't be too bad. However, a major concern would be with the wiring and ballast - not so much about the fixture overheating.
Also, if you're using this for plants, why would you need 6 bulbs? That's an unnecessary amount of light. I would strongly recommend a good dual bulb fixture with good reflectors, or at most a 4 bulb.

Edit: I see you mention they're also available in 4 bulbs, I would find out what brand they are, perhaps the seller just ordered a bunch off aliexpress or Ebay and selling for a little profit. I would always pay a little more from a established business whether online or retail, you always have the security if anything goes wrong, you wouldn't be stuck with a lemon.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

default said:


> perhaps the seller just ordered a bunch off aliexpress or Ebay and selling for a little profit.


I think this is the case. If you click on View poster's other Ads, they have a whole bunch of lighting related items for sale.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly I would pass, there was a member on here who bought a cheap T5HO fixture from A.I who only has cheap chinese equipment and the fixture caught fire....the common saying "you get what you pay for" can be far too true when it comes to electrical equipment. Spend the extra money and get something you can rely on and sleep comfortably at night with; Aquaticlife, ATI, and Hagen make great T5HO fixtures.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

I got an ATI Fixture last week. There expensive, but worth it. If you can, you rather get a decent Fixture.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

OH COOL. I'm glad I asked for some input since everything mentioned is very valid. Plus it's always nice to have quality kit that has an engineering appeal.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if you need either 4 foot or 2 foot lights, you can go to a hydroponics store and pick up sunblaster grow lights and reflectors for a good price. Not as nice looking as a formal aquarium light fixture but a lot cheaper.

6 bulbs is too much for a fw tank unless it happens to be a very tall tank. Typically 4 bulbs is more than enough but 2 works quite well for many tanks.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea i saw those sunblasters, too bad my palnned tank is a 3 footer.

Btw, I spent couple of hours shopping online for lighting. Do you guys think a double Aquaticlife T5HO would work over a 90P? That's only 80 watts...I want to be able to grow a glossos carpet and get heavy pearling....I don't think so right??


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

cb1021 said:


> Yea i saw those sunblasters, too bad my palnned tank is a 3 footer.
> 
> Btw, I spent couple of hours shopping online for lighting. Do you guys think a double Aquaticlife T5HO would work over a 90P? That's only 80 watts...I want to be able to grow a glossos carpet and get heavy pearling....I don't think so right??


Watts is irrelevant when it comes to lighting, I can take a 20 watt T8 and a 20 watt CFL and the PAR data would be COMPLETELY different.

Do not focus on what the wattage is, you're looking for PAR. How tall is a 90P?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i would get at least a 4 bulb fixture for a 90p if you want the options of growing higher light plants. If you only grow glosso and no other light blocking plants , then you will be fine, but you will get broader growth, and slower growth. I use 6 bulbs over my 90p, and once its fully grown in, I find its just enough.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I used two of the aquatic life duals on my 29 gallon. Linked and suspended and they worked great. Like ryan s, i recently got the 6x39 ATI dimmable sunpower for my 90p. 

I think if you can afford it, ATI is the best option because you wont be restricted by your hardware. You can raise the fixture if its too bright or dim it. and because 2 channels - (4 bulbs and 2 bulbs) you can do some really cool sunrise/sunset simulation with endless possibilities of bulb combinations and colors.

but its up to you and what you are willing to spend. You can get 2 or 3 aquaticlife fixtures on amazon/ebay and run each strip on different timmers, get good control, coverage and build quality.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay guys for the input.

TorontoPlantMan - I can totally understand your sentiments. Last time I grew plants was 10 years ago when WPG was the term, 4.5WPG was considered high light. I just started browsing forums few weeks ago and I only see PAR not WPG. 

jimmyjam and arturo - ATI unit looks awesome, where are you guys ordering yours?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

I got mine from Here. http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30_52_130_243. As Arturo said there the Best fixture you Can get. Worth every penny. I got the 6 by 54 watt for my 80 gal. Ramps up for 2 hours from 1% to 40%, stays there for 5 hours then ramps down for the last hour then shuts down. I have it 14" above the water surface.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Ryan s said:


> I got mine from Here. http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=30_52_130_243. As Arturo said there the Best fixture you Can get. Worth every penny. I got the 6 by 54 watt for my 80 gal. Ramps up for 2 hours from 1% to 40%, stays there for 5 hours then ramps down for the last hour then shuts down. I have it 14" above the water surface.


I got mine there too, ordered in September, got it in November haha how long did you have to wait?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

arturo said:


> I got mine there too, ordered in September, got it in November haha how long did you have to wait?


Took me a month to get it. Lol longest month ever. I found that place to be the cheapest. 2 months is a long time,but at least you got it.


----------

